# Word of the Day: Antimacassar



## kburra (Apr 10, 2022)

Antimacassar
A piece of cloth put over the back of a chair to protect it from grease and dirt or as an ornament.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Macassar was the name of the hair oil which Victorian gentlemen used, so an antimacassar was needed to protect the backs of chairs.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 10, 2022)

Brings back memories of relatives that had elaborate crocheted or lace antimacassers then would put a clean towel over that so the fancy stuff wouldn’t get soiled. Guest had to be pretty important  to sit without the towel, haha.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2022)

My grandmother had
Antimacassars on all the furniture.​


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 10, 2022)

My MIL would crochet antimacassars for all her chairs and sofa, remember back in those days, Byrlcream was popular with men.


----------



## kburra (Apr 10, 2022)

mellowyellow said:


> My MIL would crochet antimacassars for all her chairs and sofa, remember back in those days, Byrlcream was popular with men.


Byrlcream "A little dab will do yer"


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2022)

Most of those fancy antimacassars from bygone days are now for sale at the thrift store ....cheap!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 11, 2022)

The La-Z-Boy recliner we bought in the 1990s came with an antimacassar and arm covers made of the same fabric with which the chair was upholstered.  When we bought a new one a couple of years ago, those accessories were no longer included.


----------

